# IH 444 fluids clarification (and more)



## emichaeledwards (Aug 30, 2021)

Hopefully I'm going to cover enough basic issues here that my post will be worth responding to. I'm just going to tell what I'm thinking/doing and y'all can please tell me where I'm wrong. "I'm not a mechanic, but I can turn a wrench, so...I'll be OK getting a 1969 tractor that's been nearly rebuilt." '69 IH 444 diesel, Kelly loader. Narrow track version with battery behind seat. If you have this model and can't find the hydraulic fill port- it's under the battery. Had to replace hydraulic pump. OK, not tooo bad. Think I screwed up when I topped hydro fluid with loader up (OOPS). Crankcase overfilled with oil, could only come from new hydraulic pump. Go to drain hydraulics, only a gallon or so in reservoir. Go to drain crankcase, get distracted, pull transmission plug. Drain 20 qts and have to put plug back in. Pull side plug on trans, and it's still overfull. Fluid seems very light for trans. Look at various forums (my shop manual says nothing of trans fluid) some say use same fluid as hydraulics, some say 90wt gear oil. One says either. Mine apparently has hydro weight. And lots of it. Meanwhile, I pull the dipstick and oil flows from top of port until I get crankcase plug off and oil flowing out. I'm going to leave trans how it is until I get hydraulics working right, then replace with 90wt. I plan to replace hydro pump, don't think I'll be able to repair seal. Then see if the trans and/or crankcase over fill again...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You would be best trying to find out what the correct oil for the hydraulics is, if your tractor has the multiple disc brake system for each rear wheel and you use the wrong oil, the friction material on the plates will fail and decompose.
This is what you should use for the whole transmission, check to make sure though.
CaseIH Hytran Ultra


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Transmission, Hydraulics and Rear end should be one common reservoir using hy-tran.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure about the Hy-Tran suggestion. It's a CNH product not a JD product. Think I'd defer to a CNH dealer for that information. One thing for certain and that is, I'd avoid the cheap fluid that TSC sells under their Traveller Brand.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

To me Hy-Tran is IH, the JD was I believe Hy-Gard.
Back when my Oliver 1550 was the main driveway tractor I used to use Lo Vis Hy-Gard in the winter and then the Penzoil Hy-Tran I got from the IH dealer in the summer.
Now they have the Ultra Hy-Tran which seems to work in the cold as good as the Lo Vis Hy-Gard did.
But I have switched over my tractors to Cen-Pe-Co multi purpose fluid, it sure isn't cheap or even inexpensive


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not well versed in hydraulic / wet brake fluids and I use Kubota approved fluids anyway, so I digress. I thought Hy Trans was JD fluid. My buddy uses the Cen-Pe-Co lubricants as well. Never tried it though it is available here and they will deliver to the farm. All I know is with wet brakes, gear oil is death on the linings. Been using SUDT in the cab tractor and Rotella Hydraulic fluid in the open station. The SUDT has excellent cold weather flowability which is important to me as the cab unit does winter duty. The open station don't. 85-140 GL4-5 in the front axles on both. Shell flavor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

LouNY said:


> Transmission, Hydraulics and Rear end should be one common reservoir using hy-tran.


That is correct, and IH used Hytran hydraulic oil!!.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, Hytran Ultra is in my near future. Time to service my Case!


----------

